

The Cruel Economy of the App Store - mattjung
http://latenitesoft.blogspot.com/2008/09/cruel-economy-of-app-store.html

======
earthboundkid
Is this that different from the videogames market? Out there, you have two
weeks to sell, and after that, you're basically done.

